# lambs can't stand



## linda in se ny

One of my ewe lambs had twins last night. I found them this morning when i went out to feed. They were week and unable to stand, gave them some colustrum I had in the freezer but they seem like they are more than just weak. Their legs seem uncoordinated or something. They want to get up but it seems like they are just flailing around. Is this floppy lamb syndrome?


----------



## Ronney

Hi Linda, at a calculated guess I would say your lambs have retracted tendons which has probably come about from the pair of them being scrunched up in the uterus, particularly if they are good sized lambs.

They usually come right but there is no time frame - it could be days, it could be a couple of weeks. In the meantime you will have to feed them if they are to survive.

I've had several like this over the years, usually twins or triplets. I still have one huge 7 year old weather that was like yours and it took two weeks before he could totter around on all four legs.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Ross

Are their mouths cool? Are they passing stool? Could be they dehydrated with the late colostrum and are simply bunged up and weak from poor motility of their digestive system.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

If you pick them up (let their legs dangle) and then set them down can they stand? I had a preme twin lamb whos tendens in the legs were a little floppy but he could stand for a while (until he got too tired) when I did that. I had to bottle feed him milk (his mom let me YAY) for about a week untill he could stand on his own. I fed him 3/4 of the bottle lying down then stood him on his feet for the last part (he got too tird to nurse if he stood longer) and that seemed to help but he's the only one like that I've had so far. 

I did put him in a box so his mom couldn't lay on him since he couldn't move out of her way. She could look over and cuddle with him which kept her calm (she loves babies and WILL have one even if she has to steal it).


----------



## linda in se ny

These guys can't stand at all they just fall over. There toes (hoofs) are pointing strait down. They just flop down on their sides one can sit with it's head up the other not really. Ross since I fed them their mouths are warm. Haven't passed anything yet that I can see -- it's been about 11 hours since their first meal. They are screaming for food now, earlir they seemed like they were in a stupor. Ronney, I never heard of that that could be. This is a small ewe and I was not expecting her to lamb for a couple of months. Guess I'll have to keep feeding them and milking mama ansd hope that they get on their feet before she loses interest.


----------



## plowjockey

linda in se ny said:


> These guys can't stand at all they just fall over. There toes (hoofs) are pointing strait down. They just flop down on their sides one can sit with it's head up the other not really. Ross since I fed them their mouths are warm. Haven't passed anything yet that I can see -- it's been about 11 hours since their first meal. They are screaming for food now, earlir they seemed like they were in a stupor. Ronney, I never heard of that that could be. This is a small ewe and I was not expecting her to lamb for a couple of months. Guess I'll have to keep feeding them and milking mama ansd hope that they get on their feet before she loses interest.


Are these premature?

We had a premie mom left for dead, last year. Totally bottle fed, It was well over two weeks, before it could even stand on it's own.

Annoying thing can't stand still, now. 

Better get the feeding bottles.


----------



## eieiomom

linda in se ny said:


> Haven't passed anything yet that I can see -- it's been about 11 hours since their first meal. QUOTE]
> 
> Linda,
> 
> Lambs definitely need to be fed colostrum more often than this, every few hours would be the best.....
> Have they had any Bose injections ?
> They would benefit from this in addition to vitamin B-complex injections.
> I would continue to work with them in standing and stretching, as well as rotating the sides they are lying on.
> 
> They also should be passing stool, which should happen if they are being fed enough, if this hasn't happened yet, an enema would be a good idea.
> 
> Deb


----------



## Rosepath

Sounds like they have white muscle disease, in addition to the tendon problem.
They need selenium and vitamin E, which is in the BoSe injection - vet or farm store.


----------



## quailkeeper

I've had one year where I was feeding a good deal of alfalfa pellets for extra protein. I had a similar problem as you, when my lambs were born. Come to find out, where the alfalfa was grown, the soil was selenium deficient. I lost one lamb very quickly. When I discovered what it was, the vets were closed. I ran to the feed store and found a mineral supplement that can be given to new born lambs orally. I did this and saved three others who were exhibiting the same symptoms. I also dosed the ewes who had not lambed and had no other problems. Needless to say I don't feed alfalfa pellets as a sole source of grain any more. When I can, I actually avoid them now. Just an idea that won't hurt the lambs at all (though it doesn't taste good).


----------



## Ross

Certainly selenium could be a good idea, but another thought is you may have an iodine deficiency. If you're not using loose iodized salt they may not be getting enough. Makes for weak lambs too. As Eieiomom says get them fed more often and use an enema to get things moving if they're not.


----------



## linda in se ny

Thanks for all the input, sorry to say they did not survive. One died yesterday and the other this morning. That one did stand by the second day. They may have been premies, they just did not seem like they were functioning normally. I don't thinkI have a seleniun problem I do feed loose salt and I have 16 healthy lambs bouncing around out there all born in the last two weeks. She may have needed extra nutrition being a ewe lamb herself but as I said I wasn't expecting her to lamb for a couple of months.


----------



## seymojo536

White muscle disease is very quick acting. BoSe injections are a can't hurt and may save a lamb situation. Very possible to have just one case in a flock, no matter what has happened in the past. Easy to get a bottle, or even just a couple of syringes full from your vet. We had one lamb last year with this and it was amazing how quickly they recover with the shot. If no improvement in 24 hours, then it's probably a different problem. We will never go into another lambing season without BoSe on hand.


----------

